# need any info on grape ape,pure kush, and purple urkel



## JewishKushMaster (Apr 24, 2008)

so yea any information on these striangs that anyone can give me would be useful! thanks


----------



## romy (Feb 9, 2009)

GRAPE APE IS 
Purple Paki x Skunk #1
a kyle kushman cut of a seed from apothecary seeds

Not quite. GDP is granddaddy purple which is a cross of purple urkle and big bud.
grape ape was also called grandaddy grape ape. apothecary seeds....the origin of the genetics are Paki and Skunk #1. Purple from Paki and density from the Skunk#1. Originated, we believe in Northern Cali 3-4 decades ago. Also known as Granddaddy, Granddaddy grape ape, purple erkle, all different phenotypes. 

grape ape = big bud x urkle
its a sister of GDP. That would make Urkle the momma and then her make up would be the Paki X Skunk#1. 

is Grape Ape really the Sister of Urkle or the Sister of GDP.

veges super fast compared to gdp and urkle. also has a nice little stretch, i flower at 1 foot and she ends up finishing around 2.5 feet.

ape is not a 50 day strain like one said...... 50 days it just starts it's purpling.
day 60 is when it smokes the best for me and is when i cut it most the time
if you let it go 65-67 days it will turn o most black... 


pheno 1 the green pheno slightly turns purp at the end of week 7 some what fruity, grape taste but not over powering like most "purp" strains

pheno 2 purple pheno turns purp around week 5-6 smells like skunk roadkill. very tight nugz dark purp some what fruity ...

pheno 3 grape ape the pheno most dont see, but only smoke, skunkfruitballs starts purpin up around day 30 on the inside of the nugs and the leafs turn at day 45 or so if you let it go to day 65-70 it will be damn near black i like to cut it at day 62 when smoked it's like a bowl of fruity pebble's

there is a crew of few that know what is in it but they dont tell......
pheno 1 & 2 is what you see in the "club's" and on the streets.
pheno 3 tru grape ape...... good luck very few have it

the grape ape out yeilds the mendo purps it all so out yeilds the urkle and is done faster

granddaddypurps dose out yeild the grape but is not as good not even close

grape has been crossed with big bud and is called purple elephant it can be cut around 7 weeks turns a nice purp color very very high yeild but the high is just not there...

00420 has a good pic of the tru grape at day 30...... if your grape dont do that its a bunk pheno 
GRAPE APE


----------



## VirginHarvester (Feb 10, 2009)

Seriously nice nugs romy. 

If I were gonna get some purple strains right now I'd probably wait for Outlaw Genetics to release his next two, Gorilla Grape(Purple Urkle x Double Purple Doja) and Magic Merlin(GDP x Double Purple Doja). Supposedly these are going to be ready in a month. 

It must be really fun to grow something as beautiful as the purps and I hear the high is real nice and friendly. 

Here's Outlaw's site. Check out the gallery of Gorilla Grape. http://www.outlawgenetics.com/#/seeds/4529243460


----------



## gmoneys (Mar 24, 2009)

*GRAPES OF WRATH*

*From Purple Urkel to Grape Ape to Lavender, violet-colored cannabis varieties have piqued the interest of many ganja growers in the last several years. American seed breeder Subcool investigates the facts and the myths about cannabis strains that naturally turn purple as they mature.*

by SubCool 
Thu, Jun 21, 2007 1:30 pm
more: subcool, seed company, grow articles, purple pot, august 2007, strains








 
*By Subcool*

Purple Urkel is a clone-only strain that seems to be the rage among medical clubs and cannabis connoisseurs. Danny Danko asked me to do some research on the popular strain and report on our current project using an Urkel clone mother. Purple Urkel is known for growing somewhat slowly, but its other traits make it very desirable. It turns an amazing purple late in bloom, possesses the most amazing grape/lavender flavor and gives a nice strong stone. But where did it come from?

Purple Urkel or Humboldt Purple (a.k.a. Purple Urple) has been growing in southern Humboldt County since approximately 1989. The Mendo cats are responsible for renaming it Lavender, among several other names. A good friend, White Trash Redneck, has grown the Mendocino Lavender cut side by side with the Humboldt Purple Urple/Urkelas well as the Bridgeville Black Afghan, Nepalese Purple, Pakistani Purple Kush and Tooty Fruity Purpleand he swears theyre all the same cut, renamed. 

White Trash Redneck also went on to tell me that the Humboldt Purple cut seems to be an old-school IBL, or Inbred Line, making it ideal for use in breeding projects. Hes bred more than 20 Urkel hybrids and has been impressed with all of them. Ive discovered quite a few other Purples that are likely the same cut as well, going by such names as Garberville Purple Kush (a.k.a. Swerves Cut), Mendocino PK and Kyle Kushmans PK. An Internet source Ill leave unnamed says about Kyles PK:

_Kyle Kushmans Purple Kush is the plant that made Kushman famous after a photograph of the Kush made the cover of the_ New York Times Magazine _about 12 years ago.The magazine is not a weed-centric publication, and the article stated how much real money is made by indoor gardening based on black-market forces and the technology that was in place then (grow lights, seeds, hydro systems, etc). In the article the grower (presumably Kyle) states that the plant was found in a group of Northern Lights x Purple_ Indica_ seeds. Kyle was living out east at the time and soon became a writer for_ HIGH TIMES_. 

I would assume that the Mendocino and Garberville versions are the exact same, as this is prime herb-growing country here in North Cali, and it would be really easy for one grower to give a clone to another fellow grower. The Emerald Triangle (Humboldt, Mendocino and Trinity Counties) is known for the quantity of MJ it produces, both indoor and outdoor._

-HIGHTIMES 2007

maybe this helps, although if you read alot of the comments on this article 
A LOT of people have different opinions.

heres the actual link. scroll to the bottom to view comments.

http://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/3482


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Mar 24, 2009)

Right on gmoneys! Subcool is the man. He allways has a way to put it down so it soaks in. He has created some mighty fine genetics as well. Im growing The Ripper right now and cant wait for it to finish! I have allways heard that Grandaddy and PurpleErkle were the same strain. All I know about Grandaddy and PurpleErkle for sure is that they are very sensitive strains. Its very easy to kill them if your not careful! I know because i did it! Bummer! The smoke is heavy and more couchlock then most other purple strains and very tasty. On the other hand PurpleKush takes plenty of abuse and is a very low yielder of kickass smoke. It looks, tastes and smells great and the buzz is more up with a nice mellow body stone. GrapeApe has a simular taste and stone but I have not grown it or seen any clones available! Good Luck! Beautiful Buds romy! Nice Job!


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 24, 2009)

how about GRAPE PUNCH is that a relative of Grape ape or GDP?? i got a grape punch and was wondering


----------



## romy (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't know , cant keep up with all the names these days but if it taste like grapes then I wouldn't be surprised
if its related to or is grape ape


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 24, 2009)

its 3weeks into flowering and its dark purp with leaves turning dark purple with a shit load of trichomes already


----------



## gmoneys (Mar 24, 2009)

haha so ironic..i read and reply to this post about purple weed and my friend comes over with some "grape ape" lmao i was really and didnt believe him at first about the name. so he came over and had some pretty purple buds..and they were really dense like a sponge. but didnt really have any trichomes just a greyish purple dull color. anyway i added to his huge ego and was like this is some good "grape ape" which it was but i doubt it was grape ape. i have had 5 or so diff. peeps tell me they have some "grape ape" and a few times it wasnt even purple. i swear sometimes i wish they would just call it "Marijuana Strain #1", Marijuana Strain # 2345. and so forth. enough rambling and enough name calling im blowed as fuck off some Marijuana Strain #3223 ha ha.

here are some pics of the dank.


----------



## Rjstoner (Dec 21, 2009)

i have two grape ape clones and they are growing way slower than my blue dreams (same age cuttings) they are little stumpy bushes is this normal? do they need extra veg time or is that the genetics of the plant and in that case do i start flower asap? its my first time with this strain so im a little lost.


----------



## jjbt420 (Apr 28, 2010)

i also have some grape punches flowering.... anyone got any info on this strain???


----------



## budgrower420 (Dec 20, 2010)

dude i bought an ounce of grape ape. that shit is pretty damn good. medium veg time and medium flower time. plus the buds have lots of trichomes and put on a nice mellow high


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 15, 2011)

i have two Grape Ape seedlings about 2 weeks old both seeds out of a bag of "grape ape". im sure they were most likely hermie seeds but ive had success with stuff like this before. so far my seedlings are very vigorous, more so than my other few strains i have right now. they also stink already, thats nuts. one has a lot farther internode spacing and is already turning purple near the base of the leaves. i have to admit, im impressed with these if they really are grape ape, which i think they are. its from someone who went to a medical despensary here in michigan. i remember that a half had 4 seeds in it and i used two this time they both were successful too. that bag of grape ape was not grown properly either, it was pretty and purple tho. ill let u guys know what it turns out like. i read that apothecary grape ape is skunk #1 x afghan. and then i heard that the afghan is a purple kush afghan. that makes sense so far to me. ill try to get some pics if i can ever find my damn cord...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> i have two Grape Ape seedlings about 2 weeks old both seeds out of a bag of "grape ape". im sure they were most likely hermie seeds but ive had success with stuff like this before. so far my seedlings are very vigorous, more so than my other few strains i have right now. they also stink already, thats nuts. one has a lot farther internode spacing and is already turning purple near the base of the leaves. i have to admit, im impressed with these if they really are grape ape, which i think they are. its from someone who went to a medical despensary here in michigan. i remember that a half had 4 seeds in it and i used two this time they both were successful too. that bag of grape ape was not grown properly either, it was pretty and purple tho. ill let u guys know what it turns out like. i read that apothecary grape ape is skunk #1 x afghan. and then i heard that the afghan is a purple kush afghan. that makes sense so far to me. ill try to get some pics if i can ever find my damn cord...


Any pics or anything of the Grape Ape seedlings?
I have a Grape Ape mom I got from a friend who almost definitely got from a seed bank.
She is 3 ft tall and 2 ft wide,never topped or anything. I plan to cut like 20 clones from her in a few months.


----------



## Don'Mafu (Aug 24, 2014)

romy said:


> GRAPE APE IS
> Purple Paki x Skunk #1
> a kyle kushman cut of a seed from apothecary seeds
> 
> ...


Greetings from a MMP in MA USA, Thank you for this post. I just stumbled upon this forum and joined. Very helpful tips. Im a beginner, recently acquired Grape Ape Regular Seeds directly from an authorized supplier of Apothecary Seeds. So far I have two Fems out of four germinated. Im using DWC with Advanced Nutrients full line. So far, so good. Hope I get results similar to those in your pics, "as its what I remember". Kindest Regards


----------

